# Top 5 Most Annoying Uber Riders



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

1) Riders who don't know how to drop a freaking pin on where they're actually at

Ok, so we're in the year 2015, and most of population (safe to assume) owns some sort of smart phone whether it be an iphone or android. You can't use the app without having one, which means you've learned to some extent how to functional navigate through it and also use apps. With Uber being one of the most popular apps out there tell me WHY IN THE HELL DO WE STILL HAVE PEOPLE OUT THERE NOT KNOWING HOW TO DROP A FREAKING PIN?!

You use Uber practically everyday. I'm sure you've talked to multiple drivers who probably have suggested it to you or showed you how, yet it baffles me the number of requests I get with incorrect or non specific addresses. This is getting pretty ridiculous! For Uber to hold us accountable for the mistakes of their own customers (or the app) is completely beyond me.

2) Backseat drivers

TO ALL YOU BACKSEAT DRIVERS OUT THERE NEWSFLASH...NOBODY LIKES IT! Absolutely no one. So when you get in our car and say "I'll/We'll just direct you as we go" what you're really saying is you're a complete ****** bag who likes to be in control of everything. Half the time most people end up missing the street they meant for me turn (or actually taking a much longer route) on while they're sitting there staring at their phones, then we drivers get the blame for it after they complain to Uber about an "inefficient route" to get some of their money back.

3) Riders who eat in the car without asking for permission

Would you all let some random stranger bring food into your car without permission? I'm guessing probably not. So WHAT IN THE WORLD makes you think it would be ok with us? NO REALLY?! I want to know what you guys are thinking when the Uber driver shows up. How do you think our next customers are going to rate us after the car smells like Jack in the Box or there's crumbs on the floor? Do you even freaking care? Wait...don't answer that.

4) Riders who smell (BO, Weed, Cigarettes etc)

No explanation necessary.

5) Riders who call you while you're on your way to pick up location

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD PEOPLE!! STOP FREAKING CALLING US WHILE WE'RE DRIVING!!! We see your request. We know (or should know) where you're located. NO NEED TO CALL US WHILE WE'RE DEAD SMACK IN THE MIDDLE OF TRAFFIC! I think most riders out there watching us driving around on the app think for some reason that we're the only car driving on the road. This is clearly not the case. Don't call me asking "Are you coming?" or "How long til you'll be here?" cause you will surely be canceled on.

End rant


----------



## Taipan (Sep 21, 2015)

6) Riders who requested aux cable, radio station changing, cell phone charger cable, gum or water. Then at the end, left with no tips!


----------



## denverxdriver (Sep 26, 2015)

I'm now 4 starring anyone who slams my door..it's just disrespectful.


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

1-10) uber riders.


----------



## denverxdriver (Sep 26, 2015)

I once had a women get in a eat some Damn hippie nuts that reeked the whole way to her destination and after. Guess what, i look back there after the trip and her f&$kin nut crumbs are all over my floor and she must have wiped her filthy hands on my leather because it was all greasy.. I was so annoyed that she came in my car and acted like I was there to clean up after her ass


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Combination of 1) and 5) Rider who drops the pin in the wrong location, calls to give you the correct location after you get to the pin, then call again to ask whats taking so long.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

forqalso said:


> call again to ask whats taking so long.


What is taking so long, Sirrah, is the necessity for thee to summon another Uber. As I am somewhat less than interested in the undeserved one star rating that surely thou wilt render unto me, I am forced to cancel do not charge rider this trip forthwith. Thanks be unto thee and ..........HAVE a nice day, if it thee pleaseth.


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

The rider who makes you wait five minutes and you realize you could have made more cancelling then driving the rider to their destination. Freaking walk next time.


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

7) A fat-ass woman, typically with a snot-nose kid, who you haul 8 blocks for $4 fare. How about you get your fat ass out of my car and start walking. Lazy ass lump of lard.


----------



## UberxD (Aug 4, 2014)

UberLo said:


> 1) Riders who don't know how to drop a freaking pin on where they're actually at
> 
> Ok, so we're in the year 2015, and most of population (safe to assume) owns some sort of smart phone whether it be an iphone or android. You can't use the app without having one, which means you've learned to some extent how to functional navigate through it and also use apps. With Uber being one of the most popular apps out there tell me WHY IN THE HELL DO WE STILL HAVE PEOPLE OUT THERE NOT KNOWING HOW TO DROP A FREAKING PIN?!
> 
> ...


100% agree, this is my list as well.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

DB2448 said:


> The rider who makes you wait five minutes and you realize you could have made more cancelling then driving the rider to their destination. Freaking walk next time.


I had one of those after the Raider game. Pinged inside the Colosium, and started walking out. Wasted at least ten minutes finding him to only drive a half mile to his car. Not as bad the the next rider that took BART from the game until she was out of the surge for a near minimum fare. As short as her ride was, it probably cost her more to do it the "cheap" way. The next two fares made up for the other two.


----------



## Edddelos (Sep 29, 2015)

UberLo said:


> 1) Riders who don't know how to drop a freaking pin on where they're actually at
> 
> 2) Backseat drivers
> 
> ...


OK....#1 Riders don't care if they dropped the pin at wrong location, the way they see it you are supposed to know where to pick them up at.

#2 I actually don't mind turn by turn directions, if the trip becomes a longer distance better for me, oh and just tell uber when passenger gets out car that pax gave turn by turn directions easily solved...

#3 Riders that have food in car...I inform the passenger I have a no consumption of food policy while in my car, all my passengers have respected that policy without giving bad rating.

#4 you have no control how passenger smells...

#5 I like when passengers call me, gives me opportunity to ask them where they are standing at, such as in front of hotel, restaurant, street corner. Makes finding passengers easier to find in a big city, with address numbers difficult to find at times.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Riders who use Uber


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

It has to be gay men. They've been hitting on me since I was 16.


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

To be honest , i like backseat drivers. That way, i can take a break from looking at my GPS and studying the route hoping i dont miss a turn. When the backseat person is directing me, i can chill and shut my brain and. Also, if they make a mistake, they usually apologize and know its their fault.


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

Edddelos said:


> OK....#1 Riders don't care if they dropped the pin at wrong location, the way they see it you are supposed to know where to pick them up at.
> 
> #2 I actually don't mind turn by turn directions, if the trip becomes a longer distance better for me, oh and just tell uber when passenger gets out car that pax gave turn by turn directions easily solved...
> 
> ...


1. Thank you Captain Obvious!

2. Except for the fact that driving this way greatly increases your odds for an accident as the rider suddenly yells "Turn here!" because they've been paying attention to his/her phone the whole time.

3. Just keep driving it's bound to happen.

4. Agree with you, but again an obvious comment.

5. Passengers can text, which works just as well and a lot safer. If riders knew how to drop a pin correctly there would be absolutely no need to call or text.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

If I see someone holding food I tell them "No eating in my car please"

If someone pulls out hidden mystery food "No eating in my car please"

If they throw a fit. Brake lights. Get out.


----------



## Edddelos (Sep 29, 2015)

UberLo said:


> 1. Thank you Captain Obvious!
> 
> 2. Except for the fact that driving this way greatly increases your odds for an accident as the rider suddenly yells "Turn here!" because they've been paying attention to his/her phone the whole time.
> 
> 5. Passengers can text, which works just as well and a lot safer. If riders knew how to drop a pin correctly there would be absolutely no need to call or text.


No need to fear Captain Obvious is here!!!
#2 if they say they will "direct me" and I see them pull out their phone, I offer to use my gps. Most of the time they put their phone away, but 99% of my passengers just tell me use gps.

#5 Captain Obvious agrees...


----------



## denverxdriver (Sep 26, 2015)

Screw it.. Let them use their data plan to navigate..


----------



## Edddelos (Sep 29, 2015)

Edddelos said:


> No need to fear Captain Obvious is here!!!
> #2 if they say they will "direct me" and I see them pull out their phone, I offer to use my gps. Most of the time they put their phone away, but 99% of my passengers just tell me use gps.
> 
> #5 Captain Obvious agrees...


But use this to your own advantage to guage the type of customer you're about to pick up. If they answer the phone with an attitude or are rude, count on getting a bad score or you can just cancel. Thats why phone calls before pickup is a good thing.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

That why I don't call rider no more if they don't know how to drop the pin I wait were they drop it for five minutes and cancel and get the cancelation fee


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

denverxdriver said:


> I'm now 4 starring anyone who slams my door..it's just disrespectful.


Those were automatic 1 stars for me.


----------



## trotador (Oct 10, 2015)

. Thats why phone calls before pickup is a good thing.[/QUOTE]

I agree with this 100%. Especially when you picking up at the airport....


----------



## BlackWidow911 (May 29, 2015)

Taipan said:


> 6) Riders who requested aux cable, radio station changing, cell phone charger cable, gum or water. Then at the end, left with no tips!


I tell no to aux and when they reach for my button I tell them don't touch MY radio!!! How would you like me coming to your job and start touching ish on your desk without asking? If they are going 3miles are less NO A/C either...huummmm maybe that's why my score gone down


----------



## BlackWidow911 (May 29, 2015)

Edddelos said:


> OK....#1 Riders don't care if they dropped the pin at wrong location, the way they see it you are supposed to know where to pick them up at.
> 
> #2 I actually don't mind turn by turn directions, if the trip becomes a longer distance better for me, oh and just tell uber when passenger gets out car that pax gave turn by turn directions easily solved...
> 
> ...


Yeah but they have control over how they smell! I had a guy fart right before he came in my car!! Nasty asses


----------



## Uber Monkey (Oct 10, 2015)

Turn by turn directions is not a big deal except when they tell you to turn at the last second, want you to make illegal turns, or stop paying attention and/or give you wrong directions and get mad that the trip is longer than it could have been.


----------



## Uber Monkey (Oct 10, 2015)

Absolute worst rider! During the minimum fare ride, spent his time bragging to his friends that the best part of Uber was that you got to screw the driver because you didn't tip and there wasn't anything the driver could say about it. I almost pulled over an told him to get out even though we were in on a dark road with no side walks. It was only 1/2 mile to the resort hotel in Arizona desert with no street lights or sidewalks at 1 am.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

UberLo said:


> 1) Riders who don't know how to drop a freaking pin on where they're actually at
> 
> Ok, so we're in the year 2015, and most of population (safe to assume) owns some sort of smart phone whether it be an iphone or android. You can't use the app without having one, which means you've learned to some extent how to functional navigate through it and also use apps. With Uber being one of the most popular apps out there tell me WHY IN THE HELL DO WE STILL HAVE PEOPLE OUT THERE NOT KNOWING HOW TO DROP A FREAKING PIN?!
> 
> ...


Riders digging their noses !! That s nasty. Brake lights. Get out and don't touch anything on my car.


----------



## Taipan (Sep 21, 2015)

Newly discovered annoying Uber Riders: USC Frat Boys (obnxious, entitled, and down right asshole behaviors) from the 28th Street (Fraternity Road).


----------



## LarryA (Jun 18, 2015)

Riders who have the guts to fart in my car.

Riders who tip hotel doorman but won't tip there uber driver who load and unload there junk in the trunk


----------



## Nagodesi (Aug 20, 2015)

denverxdriver said:


> I'm now 4 starring anyone who slams my door..it's just disrespectful.


Your very generous, it's 3* for non-tippers or lower one less * for door slammers.. so it would be a 2*, not inputting correct address of pick up or destination 1* automatically


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Smokers who put out their cigarette seconds before entering my vehicle.
Worst smelling pax, my eyes were watering and I couldn't wait to get them out of my car. And drive the next 20 minutes with the windows down to get rid of their stench!


----------



## GeneralUber (Jul 12, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> Smokers who put out their cigarette seconds before entering my vehicle.
> Worst smelling pax, my eyes were watering and I couldn't wait to get them out of my car. And drive the next 20 minutes with the windows down to get rid of their stench!


Luckily the company I work for full-time makes an Odor Eliminator that is used is hospitals and nursing homes. I keep a bottle in my glove box. If necessary I'll spray down the interior of my car between riders.


----------



## Tiova (Oct 15, 2015)

denverxdriver said:


> I'm now 4 starring anyone who slams my door..it's just disrespectful.


Agreed!!!


----------



## IdroveHERE (Oct 10, 2015)

Most of these wouldn't bother me. Today, though, I had a pax who smelled of various bodily functions rolled into one. It was disgusting. I thought I was going to puke on my lap. She was quiet and seemed nice enough, but I couldn't wait to get her out of my car. Surprised she didn't say anything about how fast I was driving.


----------



## IdroveHERE (Oct 10, 2015)

Pubsber said:


> To be honest , i like backseat drivers. That way, i can take a break from looking at my GPS and studying the route hoping i dont miss a turn. When the backseat person is directing me, i can chill and shut my brain and. Also, if they make a mistake, they usually apologize and know its their fault.


If it's in an area I am not too familiar with I sometimes ask, "does this look right?" Or something similar. I agree it's better than staring at my phone.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

UberLo said:


> 1) Riders who don't know how to drop a freaking pin on where they're actually at
> 
> Ok, so we're in the year 2015, and most of population (safe to assume) owns some sort of smart phone whether it be an iphone or android. You can't use the app without having one, which means you've learned to some extent how to functional navigate through it and also use apps. With Uber being one of the most popular apps out there tell me WHY IN THE HELL DO WE STILL HAVE PEOPLE OUT THERE NOT KNOWING HOW TO DROP A FREAKING PIN?!
> 
> ...


OMG!!!! Number 5 NAILED IT!!!!! That is the one that gets my goat the most.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Yea they call you and while you are on the phone the navigation voice prompts start playing while she's trying to tell you she's next to the green cup on the side of that road right after Burk, she'll then say she's going to walk over to (navigation prompt interupts) ..


----------



## mikolo (Oct 21, 2015)

UberLo said:


> 1) Riders who don't know how to drop a freaking pin on where they're actually at
> 
> Ok, so we're in the year 2015, and most of population (safe to assume) owns some sort of smart phone whether it be an iphone or android. You can't use the app without having one, which means you've learned to some extent how to functional navigate through it and also use apps. With Uber being one of the most popular apps out there tell me WHY IN THE HELL DO WE STILL HAVE PEOPLE OUT THERE NOT KNOWING HOW TO DROP A FREAKING PIN?!
> 
> ...


You couldn't have said any better I've had customers who tried to direct me and was busy playing with their phones I end up missing the exits just let me use the damn Navigation and everyone will be happy . Man I've had more drama driving Uber than I've had in my life . Every time I pick up someone it's a different story I just smile through it and try not to crash my car for real . I try being nice but some people you just can't please . I think any uber driver deserve a 5 star rating if they get you to your destination safe and sound .


----------

